
Rough Type: Nicholas Carr's Blog: Data center porn - joshwa
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/08/data_center_por.php
======
jraines
Hmm, pics of the outside? I was hoping for something a little more hardcore.

------
andyn
The high fences and floodlights make the place look like a prison camp.

